# Colorado Boondocking



## randtbrown

We just bought our first trailer- an Outback 25RSS- and can't wait to go camping! I'm not a huge fan of big crowded campgrounds, more of a Boondocker or primitive camping. Not opposed to a campground if the sites were big and natural. Any suggestions for weekend trips from Colorado Springs?


----------



## Carey

One of my favorite places is Clear Creek Reserviour at Granite, Co. Its halfway between Buenna Vista and Leadville on hwy 24.

Excellent fishing at the lake and the river. Lots of hiking, biking, atv'ing, dirtbiking, and 4x4n up above toward Winfield, Co.

Lots of spaces right on Clear Creek to camp at. 16 miles to either Buenny or Leadville. Google earth the area. Its wonderful. About 2 hours west of Springs..

Carey


----------



## crunchman12002

randtbrown said:


> We just bought our first trailer- an Outback 25RSS- and can't wait to go camping! I'm not a huge fan of big crowded campgrounds, more of a Boondocker or primitive camping. Not opposed to a campground if the sites were big and natural. Any suggestions for weekend trips from Colorado Springs?


Welcome to the site. We love our 25RSS, I am sure you will love yours. Enjoy!
crunchman


----------



## Colorado Outbacker

Hi

We dry-camp around 50 nights a year in Western Colorado. If you get an itch to cross the Great Divide let me know and I will give you directions to some beautiful places.

Have a super summer!!! 
Tony


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## randtbrown

If only the late Colorado snow would stop! And a stupid issue with a break system.....

We found a cool spot in the Pikes National Forest, a great spot near Buena Vista too.

Thanks Tony- when I get a little more time off from work this summer we will for sure look to cross the divide and I'll get some recommendations from you then. Work- always in the way isn't it?

TBrown


----------



## goingcamping

Randtbrown,

We also have a 25RSS and are in Colorado Springs, we like you, dislike camping in established camp areas. That being said, we do a lot of camping off Tarryall (Highway 77 north from Lake George) there's both NF Roads (206 and 206A) and some basic sites around the reservoir. We also like off Old Stage Road behind the Broadmoor, but you gotta be careful if you don't know what's at the bottom of one of them spur roads!?!

We do a lot at Lake Meredith outside of Ordway, there are crowds, but camping is where ever there is room, you park...we like it because one can set up camp literally on the water, which we do! Get a Gazetteer Map of Colorado and pick pretty much any NF and you'll find spots...I recommend scouting first!

Happy Camping,

Brett


----------

